# Looking for KWPN horse Goodtimes x Irco Polo, i have a name



## Evyruijs (17 January 2015)

Hi everyone,
Sorry if i post wrong, and i'm sorry for my horrible english.
My name is Evy, i'm from the Netherlands.
A few years ago we had to sell our first horse Norman, all i wanna know is where he went, is it good with him, is he having a loveley owner.
To bad the person we sold him to, sold him to England, we have a name, David Blick, but there the trace went deadending..
I really hope someone would regonize him or the name of the guy...
Here i have some pic's and any information of him

Name: Norman
Birthyear: 1995
F: Goodtimes (KWPN)
MF: Irco Polo (KWPN)
Size in meters: 1,65
Dutch warmblood horse (kwpn)





































Here i have more photos [content removed]

Any information that can help please put it in this topic or send it to evy@ruijs.nl


----------



## teacups (19 January 2015)

Sorry, no help, but he looks lovely.
Hope someone else recognises him.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 January 2015)

I hope someone recognises him.


----------

